# Are Pears healthy?



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2005)

Are they? I know they are mostly sugar, like most fruits, but I'm not interested in that.
I just want to know if they are healthy.
I know it's a strange question, but any general help is appreciated.


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

Compared to a bag of Peanut Butter M&Ms, you betcha.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 31, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Are they? I know they are mostly sugar, like most fruits, but I'm not interested in that.
> I just want to know if they are healthy.
> I know it's a strange question, but any general help is appreciated.




Pears are healthy when eaten sensibly in combination with a good diet...


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2005)

pears taste so good in cottage cheese.


----------



## XcelKrush (May 31, 2005)

Pears, like everything else, cause cancer.

But, yes they are good for you.  My neighbor replaced wine with pears after she got breast cancer.   And lost alot of weight and her overall health improved alot.  But I guess anything's an improvement over wine.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Compared to a bag of Peanut Butter M&Ms, you betcha.



I guess it's a good thing that I've always hated the taste of chocolate.


Thanks for the helpful replies everyone.

I was wondering if someone could tell me which fruits are the healthiest, or are the best to eat on a cut.


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2005)

Because of the natural sugars, fruits generally aren't prescribed for a cut.


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2005)

XcelKrush said:
			
		

> My neighbor replaced wine with pears after she got breast cancer.


_What the hell.. how come someone reaches this conclusion? "Yeah alright, I am tired of being an alcoholic, let´s try pears.." didn´t they use to go for cocaine as a natural evolution?  _


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 31, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I guess it's a good thing that I've always hated the taste of chocolate.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the helpful replies everyone.
> ...


In my opnion fruit is fine when trying to lose weight. Some people cut it out from  pre-contest diets, but there is no need to cut it out if you are not competing in a few weeks.

Fruit is actually beneficial when trying to lose weight. It is relatively low in calories and packed with fibre and water, meaning it fills you up easily. It also acts to trigger a 'fed' state in the body - meaning you suffer less of a metabolic slow down to dieting. 

Generally, the higher fibre fruits like berries, apples and pears are the ones suggested for cutting. But other things like citrus (grapefruit, oranges), and even bananas (around workouts) can be included in limited amounts if your calories remain in check.


----------



## XcelKrush (May 31, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What the hell.. how come someone reaches this conclusion? "Yeah alright, I am tired of being an alcoholic, let´s try pears.." didn´t they use to go for cocaine as a natural evolution? _


Hence the --->


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2005)

MMMMMM, Pear Wine.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In my opnion fruit is fine when trying to lose weight. Some people cut it out from  pre-contest diets, but there is no need to cut it out if you are not competing in a few weeks.
> 
> Fruit is actually beneficial when trying to lose weight. It is relatively low in calories and packed with fibre and water, meaning it fills you up easily. It also acts to trigger a 'fed' state in the body - meaning you suffer less of a metabolic slow down to dieting.
> 
> Generally, the higher fibre fruits like berries, apples and pears are the ones suggested for cutting. But other things like citrus (grapefruit, oranges), and even bananas (around workouts) can be included in limited amounts if your calories remain in check.




Ok thank you for all your help.
The friends I hang out with all workout/exercise and maintain a pretty healthy diet.
What you said about the bananna thing worried me though...I eat 1-2 a day as well as a couple of my friends, because they are so convenient as a quick snack.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 1, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Ok thank you for all your help.
> The friends I hang out with all workout/exercise and maintain a pretty healthy diet.
> What you said about the bananna thing worried me though...I eat 1-2 a day as well as a couple of my friends, because they are so convenient as a quick snack.


Look - really, in all seriousness you CAN just eat the damn banana's!! Don't worry about it! You are young and active. You are also not a few weeks away from competing in a contest! So, as long as you:
1. combine it with a protein
2. keep calories in check 
3. are not forgoing protein or essential fatty acids to fit the bananas in
4. are not ONLY eating bananas

then they will really not do you any harm.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 1, 2005)

why is everyone worried about banana's?  I friggin love them.  I eat them when I am not dieting.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why is everyone worried about banana's?  I friggin love them.  I eat them when I am not dieting.


Beats me?? 

I keep trying to say that, unless they are in the last few weeks of a competition preperation, then don't worry about it - but everyone keeps beating me down with there "banana's are devil spawn" banners...!!


----------

